
Patterns exist in distributed systems – Stop re-inventing the wheel - pallen
http://blog.cloudcoreo.com/repeated-patterns-in-devops-ha-clusters/
======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles to make them more controversial. On HN we want the
focus to be on substantive content.

